# 1x1 yiff rp



## red5rainbow (May 29, 2016)

deleted


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (May 31, 2016)

I'm a switch male, preference for Dom. I can add you on Kik but I prefer Skype if possible? My username is MAGIKzMushroom on both.
Nice to meet you anyway!


----------

